# Cocobolo Turkey Trumpet and stand headed to Wisconsin



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 3, 2017)

Here is a Cocobolo and African Blackwood Turkey Trumpet Call and Whitetail Antler Base, the Trumpet Calls has buffalo horn adjustable lip stop and screw in mouth piece(Removable) , and its on its way to a new home in Wisconsin, I kind of didn't want to let this one go... I even made a custom PVC Carrying case so it would not get damaged in the mail (friggin Post Office has destroyed 2 different calls over the holidays)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2017)

Beautiful call


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks, I really liked the way that one came out, hard to let some things go I guess


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Thanks, I really liked the way that one came out, hard to let some things go I guess



I started keeping boxes I made because The wood or design was so unique - now this is ok but as time went by and I started making LOTS of boxes, a line had to be drawn- no more boxes.... I make um but I do not keep them. if I do keep one I get rid of one. So I know what you mean.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 4, 2017)

Great contrast of wood species. Very professionally done. Extremely innovative idea on the PVC carrying case. Chuck


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 4, 2017)

Chuck, I have made them out of bamboo in the past, but have shipped all my bamboo all ready to NC, so was looking around the shop to see what would work, and bam the PVC was there and it makes a rugged case cause it is actually really thick pvc. Here are two trumpets I did awhile back out of a spent 50 cal rounds. One had a pvc case with Osage orange caps the other is a bamboo case with pecan caps and wood inserts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## misfire (Jan 4, 2017)

Beautiful call Jim.


----------

